# this is an interesting guy....



## worriedwithfear (Sep 3, 2017)

what do you think about this guy?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

First impression, I watched about a minute and I don't like the guy. Something about him is creepy and I don't want to keep watching him.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

This guy is what happens when a douche and creeper have a baby and allow it to grow up.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

I quite enjoy videos from Matthew Hussey. Most are more for the girls side but advice that can be used for both. Confidence, knowing yourself and not coming off needy and desperate.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

MJJEAN said:


> This guy is what happens when a douche and creeper have a baby and allow it to grow up.


Ya I don't care how much confidence this guy has. Gives me the feeling like if he came up to me at a bar
I'd be making sure my friends and I walked out together and I not be left alone. 
Like goosebumps creepy.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

Superficial first impression, yuck with the open shirt and gold chain

I don't care how difficult it is for people to "hook up" with random people

I got bored after a minute and didn't see the rest


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

worriedwithfear said:


> what do you think about this guy?


I think he is rather unattractive.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Ya I don't care how much confidence this guy has. Gives me the feeling like if he came up to me at a bar
> I'd be making sure my friends and I walked out together and I not be left alone.
> Like goosebumps creepy.


If he came up to me at a bar I'd have a hard time resisting the urge to throat punch him. If he followed me out of the bar, I'd stop resisting the urge.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

A man with confidence doesn't need to tell everyone he's confident. He doesn't need to be the big player, look at how good I can pick up women. 

Confidence just is. You don't need to prove it. Nothing screams weak, low confidence man like having a big ego. Big egos need constant reinforcement and outside approval. Confidence is in yourself. You don't care what other people think. You aren't looking to pick up a bunch of drunk girls for validation.


----------



## ThaMatrix (Sep 3, 2017)

Guy looks like he could give a master class on how to make women uncomfortable.


----------



## Lukedog (Nov 18, 2015)

This is of no interest to me. I would have no attraction to this guy no matter how much confidence he has in himself.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

So, I watched the first few minutes of the video with the sound off. He's not a bad looking guy - sorta reminds me of Alton Brown, a bit. But I dislike the way he dresses, and there's something about his body language and the way he carries himself that wasn't appealing to me. Once I turned the sound on, regardless of the content, I just found the sound of his voice a bit of a turnoff. He's clearly from a different cultural background from my own, which might account for all of those issues. Guys from my area, in his age group, with his apparent education, just sound and move differently. In any case, while I wouldn't be interested in dating him at all, he doesn't weird me out.


----------



## Robbie1234 (Feb 8, 2017)

What a prize *******.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> A man with confidence doesn't need to tell everyone he's confident. He doesn't need to be the big player, look at how good I can pick up women.
> 
> Confidence just is. You don't need to prove it. Nothing screams weak, low confidence man like having a big ego. Big egos need constant reinforcement and outside approval. Confidence is in yourself. You don't care what other people think.


Not to thread jack but you need to post this in the Politics and off topic forum for some of the 'Murica Firsters out there.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> This guy is what happens when a douche and creeper have a baby and allow it to grow up.


...


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

He sounds like one of these life "coaches" who give guys advice about picking up women when he probably never scored with a hot woman in his life.
Another wannabe player.
Pity about the receding hairline.👴
And the serial killer voice.:surprise:


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> If he came up to me at a bar I'd have a hard time resisting the urge to throat punch him. If he followed me out of the bar, I'd stop resisting the urge.


Again with the throat punch.You need to extend your repertoire.
What's wrong with a knee in the balls.It gives you a chance to get up close and smell his old spice aftershave.🤥


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

I watched the first few minutes. He does not squick me out in the least. But I do think he is so wrong about women and their comments, thought process, and their desires. For me, it would be an immediate endgame if my looks were criticized. No one needs that BS. I will say though, that his comebacks were pretty creative and funny. The taco meat joke was funny.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Andy1001 said:


> Again with the throat punch.You need to extend your repertoire.
> What's wrong with a knee in the balls.It gives you a chance to get up close and smell his old spice aftershave.🤥


Eww. Throat punch involves minimal contact, the element of surprise, and stops the annoying sounds coming from his face.


----------



## Angel01 (Dec 8, 2015)

M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

Is he a typical PUA that espouses "negging" a woman to get/keep her hooked? No thank you. Even the poster image creeps me out. One minute he's at the Standard then over to Rockefeller Center. The Standard is ok. Its common areas get crowded like most hotels with multiple bars in Meatpacking and pretty much any decent rooftop. Rock center is just tourist central *shudder* Stopped watching so can't speak to anything else. I think his outfit choices leave less to be desired.


----------



## a_mister (Aug 23, 2017)

I won't link it here because he's cursing quite a bit, but there's one video where he suggests inviting other men to have sex with your girlfriend to help you get over your insecurity. :| :scratchhead:

He can't help his voice, but something badly off about his agitated energy and awkward style, and I agree with growing_weary about the venues.

I had to start skipping ahead at the words "making a nine-month genetic investment in you". Even if he's got reasonable ideas under his rambling, the presentation is just weird and anxious. It doesn't come across as confident.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

MJJEAN said:


> This guy is what happens when a douche and creeper have a baby and allow it to grow up.


:grin2:


----------

